# Error LNK2038: Mismatched detected for '_MSC_VER': value '1700' doesnt match value '1800'



## Vincent Low (May 20, 2016)

Error LNK2038: Mismatched detected for '_MSC_VER': value '1700' doesnt match value '1800' in platform windows.obj qtmain.lib(qtmain_win.obj)

Error LNK1319: 1 mismatched detected obs32.exe

Encountered the following errors while compiling obs studio.

May I know which MSVC version should I be using to compile the libraries?


----------



## R1CH (May 20, 2016)

MSVC++14.0 _MSC_VER == 1900 (Visual Studio 2015)
MSVC++12.0 _MSC_VER == 1800 (Visual Studio 2013)
MSVC++11.0 _MSC_VER == 1700 (Visual Studio 2012)
MSVC++10.0 _MSC_VER == 1600 (Visual Studio 2010)
MSVC++9.0 _MSC_VER == 1500 (Visual Studio 2008)
MSVC++8.0 _MSC_VER == 1400 (Visual Studio 2005)
MSVC++7.1 _MSC_VER == 1310 (Visual Studio 2003)
MSVC++7.0 _MSC_VER == 1300
MSVC++6.0 _MSC_VER == 1200
MSVC++5.0 _MSC_VER == 1100


----------

